# Raffle... How do they work



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

So seen a few times that raffles are going just wandered what the score was with them??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's a raffle

You pay to enter

A winner is picked ...

Prizes come from sponsors or other avenues

Ticket price cover cost of item ( we usually get the item at reduced price to help facilitate the lowest ticket price we can )

There is a donation to the forum also

Simples

You do knew what a raffle is right


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha left my self open to that one .... How's it paid for? Through the forum? To the sponsor?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Item is paid for from the ticket money, after the raffle has finished...

Item isn't bought and then raffled.

In general if we don't hit the ticket sales the raffle doesn't go ahead..

Make sense ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think future raffles would be improved with a ''once all tickets sold participants will have x days to pay , otherwise people who just missed out (and want to pay asap) will be given the tickets ''


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Hell yeah


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Where do you pay for tickets though??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Payment instructions go out after the tickets are sold via pm

It's done via bank transfer ..

Next time there is a raffle , buy a ticket and you'll find out .....

It conforms to all raffle regulations etc.....

Any reason your this interested or are you from the tax man or something


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha not a tax man...honest... I just like gadgets and seen a few cool things in past ones!! But didn't know the ins and outs so didn't get involved... But now I Know .....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool , they are great bit of fun ..

They have ranged from £2 tickets for coffee subscriptions all the way up to £20-30

For l1 s and Ek43 .

Keep your eyes peeled I'm sure they will be another stonking one along shortly with a enticing prize


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Would it be a good idea to have a separate Raffle thread heading, rather than hiding them all away in the Coffee Lounge?


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Dr Steve said:


> Would it be a good idea to have a separate Raffle thread heading, rather than hiding them all away in the Coffee Lounge?


Agree. That would be better for raffles.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It also means that the Pope's raffle wouldn't have gone unnoticed.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I will create a raffle subforum next time a raffle is offered

The next one will be in 2-3 weeks time and is currently being arranged

We certainly can stipulate a max number of days to pay

In general this is 5 days (which I think if fair) and gives those who are travelling a chance to participate

Raffles are drawn using random.org and documented (screenshots)

For big ticket items (over £1000) we usually have an online adjudicator watching the screen and being walked through the process

Raffles are drawn by me and I never take a ticket in them myself


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont know, there are so many subforums now I think things get missed.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> It also means that the Pope's raffle wouldn't have gone unnoticed.


What?! Is His Holiness selling the popemobile? Who won it?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I think it's s shame Glenn never gets to take part - any way we can fix that, moderators?


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I find using the 'new posts' link at the top of the page is the best way to make sure you dont miss stuff. Its how I have spotted the raffles when they have come up.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> I find using the 'new posts' link at the top of the page is the best way to make sure you dont miss stuff. Its how I have spotted the raffles when they have come up.


Agree

Thats how I use the forum most of the time


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm okay. I have more kit than I can use


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Glenn said:


> I'm okay. I have more kit than I can use


Raffle some!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Glenn said:


> I'm okay. I have more kit than I can use





Yes Row said:


> Raffle some!


Or just send some to me..... I'll give it a good home!


----------

